# Upper Motor Mount failure



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, head removal is required.
Buy the shop manual and have at it. Not rocket science.
Look around, a buck fifty seems steep


----------



## BVBFly (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks DuckNut, think i'll give it a shot. Any differences between the OEM service manuals and 3rd party manuals like one below?


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

I have done a few. Usually a lot of wear and tear kills them. Possibly ozone along with fuel dripping down over them, rots them out too. On the mercs I own, You completely remove the power head, then there is a piece bolted to the top of the mid section that covers them. Once that is off, it will be obvious how to change them. As noted above, not rocket science, just a huge pain in the a$$.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Jim Lenfest said:


> I have done a few. Usually a lot of wear and tear kills them. Possibly ozone along with fuel dripping down over them, rots them out too. On the mercs I own, You completely remove the power head, then there is a piece bolted to the top of the mid section that covers them. Once that is off, it will be obvious how to change them. As noted above, not rocket science, just a huge pain in the a$$.


 I wonder to this day, since so many fail, why the designers did not make them easier to change. We actually have a guy in town that manufactures them by lathe in solid aluminum.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

My two skiffs had the motor mounts changed, and yes the powerhead had to be removed, Shipoke 18 with EFI 2.5 Merc 150 added solid mounts when having a Bridgeport Exhaust Tuner added.
My Spear Glades X with a Yamaha 25 2 stroke also had the upper and lower mounts changed with major maintance upgrades.


----------

